# In Philippines on Tourist Visa Wanting to travel to China



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All - 

I have been in the Philippines for 3 months, I do not have a Filipino wife and I am an American citizen. I am here on my tourist visa going on 4 months. I have a place here and I'm basically settled doing the renewal thing once every two months. I have to travel to China in a few weeks and I am having a hard time understanding what I have to do to get a visa and then come back to the Philippines. 

In summary, here in the PI on a tourist visa - need to go to China for one week - I want to return back to PI. The China office told me I have to be a citizen of the PI or have a ACR I card before I can get a visa from their office. What are my options? 

Nova -


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

novashun said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have been in the Philippines for 3 months, I do not have a Filipino wife and I am an American citizen. I am here on my tourist visa going on 4 months. I have a place here and I'm basically settled doing the renewal thing once every two months. I have to travel to China in a few weeks and I am having a hard time understanding what I have to do to get a visa and then come back to the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Try talking with your travel agent. When you say "China office" do you mean the Chinese Embassy/Consulate.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

novashun said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have been in the Philippines for 3 months, I do not have a Filipino wife and I am an American citizen. I am here on my tourist visa going on 4 months. I have a place here and I'm basically settled doing the renewal thing once every two months. I have to travel to China in a few weeks and I am having a hard time understanding what I have to do to get a visa and then come back to the Philippines.
> 
> ...


As a US Citizen, travel to mainland China should be an easy thing to do. The only possible problem that I can see is the territory dispute that the Philippines has with China and the US support of the Philippines with that dispute. 
Because *accurate* information is so important if you are going to travel there; I would suggest a visit and or a phone call to the the Embassy Of China in Manila to be sure you get all needed information on getting a visa..


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

My question also is...what China office?? what city?

Cebu now offers the 6 moth Visa Extension...FYI

I went to Hong Kong last November....this is what was required.

At the BI, go 1 week prior to departure to get your ECC....Exit Clearance
...give BI a copy of your itinerary.
When you leave the PI, you lose your remaining days of your current Visa
When you return to PI, you get 30 days FREE Visa......then after that you PAY for 29 day Extension, then go back on your regular Visa Extension schedule
Make sure you get a cheap, throw away, plane ticket to leave the PI.....or they are NOT supposed to allow you to board plane at the China airport.....get 1 far out, so you can use it more than 1 time if needed
The ECC cost P500
1st 30 days is FREE, then 29 day Extension was P3030
Last year I got the 6 month Visa extension in Manila, cost was P8760....a little higher now.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

George6020 said:


> My question also is...what China office?? what city?
> 
> Cebu now offers the 6 moth Visa Extension...FYI
> 
> ...


George, going to Hong Kong and going to China are totally different. Hong Kong will let you in on a visa waiver similar to the Philippines. Going to mainland China requires a visa in your passport before you travel.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> George, going to Hong Kong and going to China are totally different. Hong Kong will let you in on a visa waiver similar to the Philippines. Going to mainland China requires a visa in your passport before you travel.


Thanks Gary, I didn't realize that. I hope to visit "mainland" China in the future for vacation. Maybe we can get more info here about the process.


----------



## redroom5 (Feb 16, 2014)

Gary D said:


> George, going to Hong Kong and going to China are totally different. Hong Kong will let you in on a visa waiver similar to the Philippines. Going to mainland China requires a visa in your passport before you travel.


I went to Hong Kong and then bought a visa to travel by train into mainland china through an agency. Nothing was ever added to my passport and no stamps either.

This was around 2007


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

FYI....not sure where to post this...

Cebu office Bureau of Immigration is CLOSED for renovation, possibly 1 year. They transferred to G-Mall(Gaisano) in Banilad on A.S.Fortuna St.

Just got the 6 month visa extension for P8260.......P500 less than Manila...hmmm.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

redroom5 said:


> I went to Hong Kong and then bought a visa to travel by train into mainland china through an agency. Nothing was ever added to my passport and no stamps either.
> 
> This was around 2007


We considered this also when we did a stop over in Hong Kong. From memory it could take a couple of days to get the visa but it could be simply done though the hotel travel desk.


----------

